# New ST 227P breaking belt



## Copboy4090 (Jan 30, 2016)

What a disappointment this snow thrower is! My oil level was low as well. I can handle that, but the belt breaking after an hour of use is completely unacceptable. I emailed Husqvarna and they have not or will not respond. This is absolutely ridiculous. 

Anyone have insight on why the belts are failing? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: To SBF Copboy

Make sure the bolts that hold the auger housing to the transmission body are tight.
Did you buy it new or used ?? Where did you buy it ??


----------

